# Google weist Kritik an Chrome zurück



## Newsfeed (9 September 2008)

Knapp eine Woche nach Veröffentlichung des neuen Internet-Browsers Chrome sorgt die Debatte über den Datenschutz bei Google weiter für einige Aufmerksamkeit in der Öffentlichkeit.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Tilo (10 September 2008)

*AW: Google weist Kritik an Chrome zurück*

Passend dazu auch das hier


----------

